# Offshore 1/17/17...



## bnz (Jan 19, 2017)

Since the weather finally cooperated with my job schedule I got the opportunity to take Stan out for his first experience of vertical jigging.  First stop was 45 miles out and when we arrived my fish finder was lit up like I've never seen it before.  We ended up over a huge school of reds (red drum for those not in the south  ) with some almacos and smaller ajs mixed in.

This was my first experience ever where we had a hookup on every single drop.  Both of us went 1.000 at this stop.  It was literally drop your jig down, raise rod tip up, and fish on!



















Caught a good number this size:







Rod bent on a nice one that eventually broke off:











All fish released with my Seville Seaqualizer Recompress Tool. Haven't had a fish float on the surface since starting to use it.





Got to the second spot and caught a few small ajs before the cudas moved in.  It was basically throwing tackle away after that with the number of cutoffs we had.  I did have five hookups with something big that I failed to land. The last hookup of this fish left my jig and assist hook looking like this:





 Left wondering what it was and exactly how big after it bit through the head of one jig and through my assist cord with wire in it.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 20, 2017)

Sure glad y'all had fun out there, nice fish...How deep was the water 45 miles out?  A smooth Ocean also helps..


----------



## bnz (Jan 20, 2017)

At 45 miles it is 95'.  70 miles around 130'.  My problem is I like fishing 250'-300'.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 14, 2017)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d125/gaffe1/local fishing/P1170365_zpsthoeassj.jpg

didn't realize reds came that small. oh wait........
that must be the bait.


----------



## bnz (Feb 14, 2017)

How's it going there Rick?


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 14, 2017)

lol sup mr bnz. nice fish ya got there bro. season is almost upon me again. i'll be down there shortly to try my luck yet again. 
tell mrs bnz I said hello by the way.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 14, 2017)

Great work. You boys sure ran along way to catch redfish! You can catch them in the creeks here in Mobile, Al right now. Were you targeting reds or something else?


----------

